# Graveyard buck



## Killdee (Dec 13, 2004)

I set up one of my 35mm cams with this old grave in the background and got a nice surprise.
Killdee


----------



## HT2 (Dec 13, 2004)

*K.........*

That's a purdy cool pic!!!!!!!!!!


S-P-O-O-K-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!! :speechles  :speechles  :speechles


----------



## Woody (Dec 13, 2004)

That's neat. ---------- Be sure and be on stand at least an hour before daylight??


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 14, 2004)

Now, if you shot that buck right there he would be..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................DrumbrollPlease ...................................................
.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................GRAVEYARD DEAD


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Great buck, but........*

I ain't so sure I'd be hunting him!   :speechles


----------



## Killdee (Dec 14, 2004)

That grave is dated born in 1700s died mid 1800s.I belive the haints would be dead by now.I used to hunt down the trail from it and walked by it after dark.
Killdee


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2004)

spoooooky

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 17, 2004)

Neat picture, Tony and nice buck!  Is that the Harris Co. club you used to be on?


----------



## Killdee (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah Delton,its the same lease,but that trac is part of our Troup stuff.
Killdee


----------



## Derek (Dec 20, 2004)

that buck has a death wish!!!!  Got any ghosts on that camera???


----------

